

Show HN: The simplest todo list in the world - darnoux13
http://todolist.twoodo.com/

======
darnoux13
I just made my first list. Composed mainly of asdf asdf :P

------
cuntosaurus
Not one ad and it looks like it's free? Who's this Twoodo?

